# Has anyone ever used NAF Instant Magic Calmer...?



## emmiec12 (9 June 2009)

Has anyone ever used NAF Instant Magic Calmer...?    
	
	
		
		
	


	





I need a less spooky horse during the DR so I am thinking of giving it a go.... Any thoughts greatly recieved.   
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I have been given some so thought I would see what you guys thought of it.

Would it then effect his SJ-ing?


----------



## KatB (9 June 2009)

Yep, its great. You wont need the full syringe though, the horse we used it on went completely dopey!! Jumped one of the best rounds he ever has after it though and got a 30dr


----------



## Harrie123 (9 June 2009)

A lady from our yard went to 3 competitions, she used the calmer on 2 occasions. The horse went compltely differently, a vast improvement, compared to the time when she didnt use it.


----------



## treacle86 (9 June 2009)

I was thinking of using this,glad to hear it does seem to work . 

x


----------



## mccarron6769 (9 June 2009)

I've been trying Relax Me but it doesn't seem to have the effect I expected.  I only want something to help my boy chill for competitions so may give this a go. Thanks for the post !!


----------



## nessie1288 (9 June 2009)

We tried the NAF Instant Magic on two horses and it didn't have any effect on either of them!!!  The Relax Me works well on one of them! Calmers are very individual.


----------



## emmiec12 (9 June 2009)

Thanks everyone - my comp is not until next weekend but i'll let you know how we get on and what (if any  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) difference it makes!


----------



## StinkiPinki (9 June 2009)

NAF INstant Magic worked really well on my dressage horse, id tried oxyshot and eq america  stuff and neither of those did anything. It definately took the edge off my boy.


----------



## louisa sarney (7 October 2014)

StinkiPinki said:



			NAF INstant Magic worked really well on my dressage horse, id tried oxyshot and eq america  stuff and neither of those did anything. It definately took the edge off my boy.
		
Click to expand...

I just used it to clip a young horse for the first time ever. When ever she has seen the clippers before she has freaked out and I was about to get the vets to sedate her. To my  total amazement naf instant magic did the trick.  She stood quiet  and let me clip her without any bother. I will definitely use it again


----------



## Kat (7 October 2014)

I tried it,  smelt so grim I couldn't get near my horse with the syringe.  Tried putting it in feed disguised with treacle and carrots and she refused to eat it and pooed in the bucket. I have two more syringes going past their use by date in the tack room...........


----------



## Hoof_Prints (7 October 2014)

this thread is over 5 years old! but still, worth knowing as I need to try it on my horse for dressage


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (8 October 2014)

I use it and love it. It works really well too. It's used when we hunt to sometimes calm her a bit if I know she's going to be silly. It works a treat, even with the excitement of hunting!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (8 October 2014)

Kat said:



			I tried it,  smelt so grim I couldn't get near my horse with the syringe.  Tried putting it in feed disguised with treacle and carrots and she refused to eat it and pooed in the bucket. I have two more syringes going past their use by date in the tack room...........
		
Click to expand...

 My mare LOVES the smell & taste. I don't think it smells too bad either.


----------



## Cortez (8 October 2014)

If you have to dope something to ride it, I wouldn't ride it. If you have to dope something to win or be competitive, I wouldn't compete it. However, I do not believe that calmers really work and that most of the perceived effect is placebo (on the rider).


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (8 October 2014)

I don't have to 'dope' my horse. She just fidgets a lot at the start of a meet, jingling and pawing a bit etc. mainly because she's hunter clipped and thus cold and is just young and so she is excited to be out hunting. It doesn't dope her at all, she will just stand a little bit more. She doesn't normally ever need NAF Magic, or 'doping', she's just still young and only at hunts gets excited, like any horse. In general she's very quiet and relaxed to ride. 

It's not strong enough to 'dope' them, just make them more 'agreeable' and concentrated on the task in hand.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 October 2014)

I've used it . . . pretty sure it did NAF all, but then Pops is a very hot horse and once adrenalized, it's difficult to calm him down . . . vet has had to use a significant amount of sedative to dope him for procedures like scanning/shock wave, etc. and he's woken from that sedative remarkably quickly . . . so he's probably not the best test case for NAF Magic .

P


----------



## MILLGREENLADY (8 October 2014)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			My mare LOVES the smell & taste. I don't think it smells too bad either.
		
Click to expand...

i like the smell of it think it smells like apple pie !!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (8 October 2014)

my horse doesn't need doping at all, he just has anxiety issues as times- and he displays the same behaviour as when getting upset as his food is late or he wants to go out (wobbling his jaw and twisting up his tongue!) so it would be nice for him to be a bit calmer.


----------

